# Tutorial: UPMIX stereo a 5.1 y Crossover (desde PC)



## jperez2003us (Dic 29, 2012)

Les paso una forma de hacer conversión de sonido stereo a multicanal 5.1 (UPMIX) y Crossover (filtrado de frecuencia por canal) por software desde la PC. Lo hice para el home theater MUTEKI K5, ya que al testearlo con un generador de tonos noté que todos los parlantes recibían un rango muy amplio de frecuencias, por ejemplo los woofer recibian 20hz que ni el subwoofer puede reproducir.
Hago el post porque me costo mucho encontrar los programas y la configuración correcta para lograr lo que quería.

A- Para esto instalen el FFDSHOW (que viene a ser un manejador de codecs con filtros que es visto por el player como un decoder más). Como reproductor uso el mediaplayer classic, pero cualquiera puede andar ya que el laburo lo hace el ffdshow.
link para bajar FFDSHOW:
http://www.free-codecs.com/download/FFDShow.htm

Vamos a configurar el ffdshow audio decoder (o van al menú que aparece al instalarlo o dobleclik en el ícono en la barra de tareas que aparece al reproducir algo con él), noten que deben ordenar los filtros arrastrandolos en el menú derecho (los de arriba se ejecutan primero y los de abajo sobre la salida de los primeros):

B- Lo primero es ir al procesador "Resample" en ffdshow, que me volví loco hasta que descubrí que era necesario para hacer funcionar bien el Dolby Digital, y hacer resample de todo a 48khz.






C- Ahora vamos a configurar la salida en la solapa "Output" del FFDSHOW. Yo saco el sonido de la placa al amplificador por SPdif, lo importante es tildar "AC3 (S/PDIF encode mode)" para que la salida sea Dolby Digital. Esto permite codificar la señal de salida digital con multiples canales.





D- En tercer lugar ir a "Mixer" en ffdshow. Aca vamos a usar una matriz para decidir cuál o cuales de los canales estereo mandamos a cada uno de los 6 canales de salida y en qué proporción, es decir que vamos a hacer la conversión de estereo a multicanal 5.1. Noten que a la derecha de la matriz está indicado cuál es el canal de salida y arriba el canal de entrada. Por ejemplo, al canal central de salida (C a la derecha) mandamos la mitad de potencia del canal izquierdo (L arriba) y la mitad del derecho (R arriba) (o sea que el central recibe sonido de ambos canales estereo). "LFE" es el canal de salida para bajos del subwoofer. Para el que no sepa, los 5.1 canales son: "frontal izquierdo" "frontal derecho" "central" "trasero izquierdo" "trasero derecho" "bajos del subwoofer".





E- Finalmente vamos a usar un plugin de Winamp2 dentro del FFDSHOW. Para esto primero bajamos e instalamos el Winamp versión 2.XX.
Link a Winamp 2.95:
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Audio/Audio-Players/Winamp-2.shtml

F- Luego bajamos e instalamos el plugin de winamp "Winamp VST Host", la última versión (1.16) es la que funciona con Windows 7. Esto sirve para utilizar un Plugin para VST en Winamp.
Link para bajar VST Host para Winamp:
http://www.savioursofsoul.de/Christian/programs/winamp/

G- Ahora vamos a bajar e instalar el Plugin para VST que permite hacer el Crossover, el plugin se llama "Voxengo GlissEQ". Para instalar simplemente descomprimen el archivo en un directorio cualquiera.
Link para bajar Voxengo GlissEQ versión demo (con cortes intermitentes):
https://www.voxengo.com/product/glisseq/
Link a Voxengo GlissEQ versión FULL:
http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/7693290/Voxengo_Plugins_Pack_WiN_x86_x64_-_R2R_%5Bds%5D

H- Ahora volvemos al FFDSHOW en la pestaña "Winamp2". Seleccionan el directorio del ejecutable del Winamp (no el de los plugins). Ahí debería aparecer el Plugin "VST Host".





I- Hacen click en "configure" y aparecerá la ventana del plugin solicitando el directorio del plugin a ejecutar. Buscan la DLL en el directorio donde copiaron el Voxengo y aparecerá la interface del mismo.





J- Para configurar el Voxengo primero seleccionamos la configuración típica para nuestro sistema de sonido, por ejemplo "Routing" (menú arriba) -> "5.1 Surround" (hay otras e incluso puede configurarse de multiples formas). Ahora vamos a seleccionar uno de los grupos de canales de salida (cada grupo recibe el mismo tratamiento pero mantiene independiente el sonido de cada canal) por ejemplo "FRONT" que reune a los canales frontales derecho e izquierdo. Ahí clickeamos uno de los puntos en el gráfico que muestra el espectro de la señal, luego abajo seleccionamos en "Selected Filter" -> "Type" -> y pueden usar distintos filtros como pasa-bajos, pasa-altos, pasa-banda, y usamos los controles estilo perilla de abajo para configurar las frecuencias de corte, el ancho de banda, la ganancia y el dinamismo (esto último hace que el filtro tenga atenuación dinámica o sino lo bajan al mínimo). Para probar cada canal pueden usar el botón "SOLO" (al lado de los de grupo) para seleccionar un solo grupo y apagar los demás. Pueden atenuar o amplificar la salida general de cada grupo con la perilla de la derecha "Out".





K- Una vez obtenida la configuración deseada, podemos guardarla como "default" y se cargará automáticamente cada vez. Hacen click en "Presets" (arriba) y guardan con el "Save" de la derecha con el mismo nombre que el preset default o cambian el nombre y seleccionan ese como default con "Set as Default".





Nota: Cuando uso la interface del voxengo se me cuelga el mediaplayer si quiero cambiar de canción. Esto solo pasa cuando abren la interface del voxengo, usando solo el mediaplayer no.


----------



## jperez2003us (Ene 2, 2013)

Les adjunto el archivo con la configuración de crossover del Voxengo que hice para el MUTEKI K5, puede servir para equipos similares.


----------



## jperez2003us (Ene 4, 2013)

Les dejo un mp3 de ejemplo de como quedaron cada uno de los canales por separado del muteki k5 con el crossover hecho. Está tomado de sonido del ambiente con un microfono de notebook, por lo que el sonido no es de lo mejor.
Desde los 0 a los 20 segundos suenan todos los canales juntos, de 20 a 40seg se escucha solo el parlante central con rango de frecuencias medio, de 40 a 1min se agregan al central los dos parlantes traseros con rango medio también, de 1min a 1:20min suenan solo los traseros con rango medio, de 1:20min a 1:40min suenan las torres frontales (woofers y tweeter) a rango medio-bajo y alto, de 1:40min a 2min dejo solo los tweeters de las torres a rango alto (esto no forma parte del crossover original), de 2min a 2:20min dejo solo los woofers de las torres a rango medio-bajo (tampoco forma parte del crossover original), de 2:25min a 2:40min suenan solo los subwoofer a rangos bajos, de 2:40min al final suenan todos los parlantes juntos de nuevo.

Link para bajarlo de bitshare:
http://bitshare.com/files/z3p2nk0r/cross2.mp3.html


----------



## jperez2003us (Ene 20, 2013)

Agrego al tutorial una mejora:
Quienes no sepan que es un crossover y para qué sirve, pueden aprenderlo en el siguiente link de wikipedia:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filtro_de_cruce

Se trata de evitar 2 procesos que dañan la calidad de la señal (aunque probablemente a un nivel dificil de distinguir): la compresión lossy Dolby Digital y el Resample (necesario para codificar en Dolby), mandando la señal de audio en formato PCM multicanal (lossless sin compresión).

1- Para esto es necesario cumplir ciertos requerimientos de hardware: enviar la señal por HDMI, no sirve SPdif (no soporta dicho formato por falta de ancho de banda). No toda PC tiene la capacidad de mandar PCM multicanal por HDMI (muchas solo mandan stereo mediante una conexión interna spdif con la salida de video), hasta donde sé lo pueden hacer los chipset y las placas de video más nuevas.

2- Probablemente debamos configurar la salida de audio para que sea multicanal. Primero deben sacar video por HDMI para poder tener audio. Luego vamos al menú de sonido (el icono del parlante en la barra de windows) -> "Dispositivos de Reproducción" -> pestaña "Reproducción" -> 1 click para marcar el dispositivo de salida correspondiente por HDMI y lo seleccionamos como el dispositivo predeterminado con el botón "predeterminar"-> botón "configurar". Ahí una ventana nos permite elegir la configuración multicanal correspondiente (5.1, 7.1) y podemos probar que el sonido salga de forma independiente por cada parlante con el botón "probar".





3- Finalmente vamos a la pantalla de configuración del FFDShow de audio. Quitamos el Resample destildando dicha función en el menú de la izquierda. Luego vamos a la función "output" (salida) y destildamos el formato AC3 y tildamos otro como por ejemplo "24 bit integer".





También les adjunto un nuevo archivo de configuración mejorado del Voxengo para el MUTEKI K5.


----------



## jperez2003us (Ene 20, 2013)

*Atención: La siguiente mejora no funciona bien, produce ruido con archivos de audio codificados en más de 16 bits. Si alguien sabe como arreglarlo avise (el ruido lo produce el ffdshow al utilizar 32 bits en la solapa processing).*

Y agrego otra nueva mejora al tutorial (gracias al usuario maco07 por su contribución a la mejora del Sony Muteki   ). Esto va a quitar un cuello de botella (de 16 bits) para poder hacer el procesamiento del audio en 32bits.

1- Primero vamos a la configuración del FFDShow y en la solapa "procesamiento" vamos a dejar tildada solo la opción de "32 bits integer" (32 bits floating point va a generar problemas y 16 bits integer va a ser un cuello de botella).





2- Finalmente vamos a la solapa "winamp2" y tildamos la opción "32bits" (para que los plugin trabajen a 32).


----------



## LuisTesla (Ene 20, 2013)

BUen trabajo, ahora bien, no entiendo cual es el objetivo de hacer la conversión de stereo a 5.1?, Seguramente el sintoamplificador del muteki tiene dolby prologic 2 integrado, y esta conversion la hace directa. Mi home Sony que es un modelo mas chico lo tiene, y si tenes un reproductor de dvd decente tambien tiene esta conversión.


----------



## jperez2003us (Ene 20, 2013)

LuisTesla dijo:


> BUen trabajo, ahora bien, no entiendo cual es el objetivo de hacer la conversión de stereo a 5.1?, Seguramente el sintoamplificador del muteki tiene dolby prologic 2 integrado, y esta conversion la hace directa. Mi home Sony que es un modelo mas chico lo tiene, y si tenes un reproductor de dvd decente tambien tiene esta conversión.


Hola. La conversión es para poder hacer el crossover activo basicamente.


----------



## jperez2003us (Feb 2, 2013)

Agrego al tutorial el uso del Foobar2000 con el Voxengo como alternativa al Media Player Classic y al FFDSHOW. El motivo principal es que no pude lograr configurar el media player classic para que funcione sin cuellos de botella a más de 16 bits y aprovechar así archivos de sonido con formatos superiores a 16 bits.

ATENCIÓN: este apartado es solo para aquellos que puedan sacar PCM multicanal por HDMI: Para esto es necesario cumplir ciertos requerimientos de hardware: enviar la señal por HDMI, no sirve SPdif (no soporta dicho formato por falta de ancho de banda). No toda PC tiene la capacidad de mandar PCM multicanal por HDMI (muchas solo mandan stereo mediante una conexión interna spdif con la salida de video), hasta donde sé lo pueden hacer los chipset y las placas de video más nuevas.

Como hay muchos tutorial de Foobar2000, me limito a la explicación básica.

1- Bajar e instalar el Foobar2000:
http://www.foobar2000.org/download

2- Bajar el Plugin Channel Mixer para Foobar2000, este permitirá hacer el UPMIX desde stereo a 5.1:
http://skipyrich.com/store/foo_channel_mixer.7z

3- Bajar el Plugin VST Bridge para Foobar2000, este permitirá usar el Voxengo que es un Plugin para el VST:
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Audio/Audio-Plugins/foo-dsp-vst.shtml

4- Para instalar los plugin les recomiendo: 1- Extraer el archivo .dll 2- Comprimir dicho archivo a formato .zip 3- Copiarlo en el subdirectorio "components" del directorio principal del Foobar2000 (por ejemplo: C:\Program Files\foobar2000\components) 4- Ejecutar el programa Foobar2000 e ir al menú "archivo (file)"-> "preferencias (preferences)" -> el primer ítem del menú lateral "componentes (components)" -> botón "Instalar (Install)" -> buscan y seleccionan el .zip -> Al aceptar con el OK les pedirá que se reinicie el programa.





5- Configuramos los Plugins: En el programa Foobar2000 ir al menú "archivo (file)"-> "preferencias (preferences)" -> el ítem del menú lateral "reproducir (playback)" -> despliegan el sub ítem de dicho menú "DSP manager" -> en la ventana "DSPs disponibles (Available DSPs)" hacen doble click en los plugins correspondientes para activarlos -> Habiéndolos pasado a la ventana "DSPs activos (active DSPs)" hacen click en el Plugin para marcarlo -> click en el botón "Configurar seleccionado (configure selected)"

6- En el Channel Mixer: en la solapa "general" -> en el desplegable "canales de salida (output channels)" seleccionan "6" y tildan las 6 casillas correspondientes a cada canal. Esto permite seleccionar el tipo de salida que queremos.





En la solapa "upmix" -> seleccionan el modo "Surround" -> ahí tienen las posibilida de seleccionar el volumen de cada canal y otros efectos. Puede tomar como referencia la imagen a continuación.





Finalmente en la solapa "subwoofer" tildan "usar subwoofer (use subwoofer)" -> seleccionan en el desplegable que dice "enviar a... (Send to...)" la opción "subwoofer channel". Con esta opción se envian todos los bajos al subwoofer. Le damos OK y ya tenemos el Channel Mixer configurado.





7- IR A LOS PASOS "G, "J" Y "K" DE LA PRIMERA PÁGINA DEL TUTORIAL DONDE SE EXPLICA CÓMO INSTALAR Y CONFIGURAR EL VOXENGO.
Configurar el "VST Bridge": clickeando el botón "explorar (browse)" seleccionamos el archivo .dll del Voxengo -> Haciendo click en el botón "mostrar editor (show editor)" accedemos a la venta del Voxengo y lo configuramos.





Damos OK a todo para que se guarde y listo. Pueden buscar tutoriales para Foobar2000 para agregar otros plugins (recomiendo el WASAPI) y mejorar el resto de la configuración.


----------



## LuisTesla (Feb 2, 2013)

Buena aclaracion sobre las limitaciones de algunos modelos de salidas HDMI, casi todas dependen del Hardware.  Conoci el caso de un Notebook que se compro para reproducir audio con HDMI, y no se lo permitia Hardware, generalmente pasaba con los primeros modelos que salieron al mercado, ya que el comun de las  personas aun cree que HDMI es un puerto exclusivo para video. 
  Buenas info, yo utilizo con mi notebook una placa de sonido usb y de alli fibra optica hacia mi sintoamplificador, a futuro me gustaria comprar un sintoamplificador con entrada HDMI, pero antes necesito una Notebook con dicha salida. De todas maneras el audio por HDMI es mas usado para los formatos multicanal HD, no soportado por el formato Spdif. Segun lo que he leido


----------



## jperez2003us (Feb 5, 2013)

LuisTesla dijo:


> Buena aclaracion sobre las limitaciones de algunos modelos de salidas HDMI, casi todas dependen del Hardware.  Conoci el caso de un Notebook que se compro para reproducir audio con HDMI, y no se lo permitia Hardware, generalmente pasaba con los primeros modelos que salieron al mercado, ya que el comun de las  personas aun cree que HDMI es un puerto exclusivo para video.
> Buenas info, yo utilizo con mi notebook una placa de sonido usb y de alli fibra optica hacia mi sintoamplificador, a futuro me gustaria comprar un sintoamplificador con entrada HDMI, pero antes necesito una Notebook con dicha salida. De todas maneras el audio por HDMI es mas usado para los formatos multicanal HD, no soportado por el formato Spdif. Segun lo que he leido


Así es Luis. Hasta donde yo sé esta capacidad la tienen las geforce más nuevos y los chipset intel más nuevos.


----------



## gord16 (Abr 12, 2013)

Tengo Dolby home theater V4 y sirve para cualquier pc con un chip Realtek, IDT, Via, Conexant, entre otros, te codigica en 5.1 (si tienes las entradas verde, negro y naranja) o 7.1 (los otros 3 mas el gris).
Convierte CUALQUIER salida de 2.0 a 5.1 o 7.1 dependiendo, nomas conectan bien los puertos 3.5mm. si tienen el conector verde solo tienen 2.0


----------

